# dallys pups update



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

this is freya in with them 
they have had there first visit to the garden 1 found a water bucket got half in then got stuck, 1 found out you cant get under a pot 
they had fun exploring


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

They are great pic's Carol, how old are they?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are 4 and bit weeks old


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks...

My other half T-j is now nagging me for a Dal.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah miss does that at 1 point it was gsd as friend had pups 
then it was a malomute both nice dogs would have but think might just have the max for now [think spelt wrong ]


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah miss does that at 1 point it was gsd as friend had pups
> then it was a malomute both nice dogs would have but think might just have the max for now [think spelt wrong ]


Yeah
Alaskan Malamutes are handsome fellas.
so are GSDs


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely dali puppies


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

arrrrr carol their gorgeous


----------

